# flourish tabs??



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I already planted my plants in petco sand mixed with gravel and have dosed my tank with flourish excell..I already have a couple of yellowing plants (sword leaves), this could be due to many factors, I didnt acclimate slowly, I put dry plants into the tank and my lighting is too low (I ordered better bulbs, just waiting for them). Im also setting up a 20g long that is currently cycling, its all gravel substrate and driftwood, again neither of these tanks have a plant friendly substrate or promote growth, so im wondering will flourish tabs mixed with liquid dosing of flourish excell do the job or might I lose plants because I dont have a decent plant substrate? I have cryps, swords, ferns, anubias and unbrella plants. I also will be having moss (Qting) and I have some chainsword, hygrophilia and spirals on the way in the mail. 

Im just wondering if anyone has ever had any luck with the flourish tabs before I make the investment. 

Are they safe for inverts?

Also do the flourish tabs alter PH, im reading a lot of plant substrates do alter the PH, I really dont want to change my PH, its really high and I dont want any fast PH drops leading to ill fishes. 

Thank you!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

flourish tabs will help your root feeders like swords but if you have non-root feeders you need to dose in the water column. I would ditch the excel tbh it is mostly a carbon source and if you have low lighting your plants arent going to use it. Dose flourish comprehensive which will give you micro ferts and then you need to add macro ferts (nitrogen, potassium and phosphorus) you can buy these through the seachem line.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have just a gravel substrate in my planted tanks...I have only added a liquid fert once since planting and the plants are doing great. I have a grow light from walmart, and I just overfeed to get extra food to the substrate..so far so good!


----------

